# Power outage!! Week old chicks!



## allieohle (Mar 31, 2013)

It's 70 degrees- may get down to 65 and the power is out...any suggestions to keep them warm? I've put warm blankets over their tank...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Are they inside the house with you? They will huddle together so that will help them keep warmer too. Chicks can be pretty resilent. Even at 65, they'll be okay.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

65 isnt that bad. They will huddle together for heat. If you can you could boil some water and put it in a bottle, wrap it in a kitchen towel and put it in the brooder for them to cuddle with.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beware the bottle as it can also draw heat away when it cools. Hopefully by then, they're smart enough to move away from it. We used to use bottles on hospital patients until it was discovered it was not helping but hurting them by making them cold. They were unconscious however and the chicks are not. I really liked the hand warmer idea myself.


----------

